# wildcat canyon access



## gums (Dec 11, 2007)

salute

sorry about the format, but laptop keyboard just went fubar.

was wondering if anyone has tried the run down to chessman.

need to know how the sportsmen's paradise arrangement is working, as it looks like we're getting into the best part of the season.

as one of the sp members that helped gain friendly access, this is of interest. i am too old to make the run, but can still help when some brave souls wanna try the run.

gums sends ...


----------



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

Gums

Thanks for your help on the access!

There has been a gate on the takeout road that has been closed since the Hayman fire. I'm not sure if anyone has checked this year.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

I have run from SP down to the hike out spot (where the gate is across the road). It is about a 3 mile hike out but worth it. As far as wildcat canyon goes I have heard that it contains huge not very clean rapids with sketchy portage options. My friends and i were talking about heading in there to check it out but flows are too low right now need high 300's to make it good.
-Tom


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Pardon my ignorance but where is Wildcat canyon?Is that the part from Corral Creek to Cheeseman Lake? I was asking before if it would be good for an adventurous class 4 boater willing to portage some.My understanding was that the gnar was over after Slide For Life but that there were sieves and places where the river went underground Lost Creek Wilderness style,is that accurate?thanx


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

never mind,read eddyflow,so it's the same as Cheeseman canyon or at least the upper part.Any feedback on the lower,is it worth doing for 3 -4 ?portages?

Those pics by Lyle are awesome ,wish I could run that.


----------



## gums (Dec 11, 2007)

*The "real" Wildcat Canyon, heh heh*

Salute

Yep, Wildcat runs from just below SP to a relatively flat run near Corral, which used to be a good takeout before the fire.

I can't see any good, long portages from about half a mile below Sp to Corral. Walls nearly vertical most of the way.

As a yute, I could scramble up and down every now and then, but only had my flyrod, not a kayak. So forget portaging except a few yards for a few places where bottom is wide enuf.

Be careful on that run, folks, and listen to the old heads that have done it before. If you get caught by a thundertstorm sitting near lake George, it can go from simply exciting to downright deadly.

Gums sends ...


----------

